# How to Instantly crystallize your P2NP ( OTC DRY ICE )



## TotalSynthesis (Oct 11, 2022)

Since crystallization of P2NP sometimes seems to be tricky for some people, I want to share an easy trick to instantly crystallize your freshly cooked p2np.

Cool it down and then simply add a load of dry ice and stir. everything will crystallize within a minute.

If you wonder where to get some dry ice, well, chance is high you already have it without knowing, else you can buy it in almost every supermarket. You know those Soda makers for sparkling water? I guess they are called Sodastream. Their CO2 tanks can be bought almost everywhere and frozen CO2 actually is dry ice with a temp of -78 Celsius.

To get it out of that bottle, you have to turn it upside down and pull it against a small stone or anything else that fits to push in this small thing to release the CO2. Best is to do this inside a cotton bag to catch the ice. And wear thick gloves, else you may freeze your hands


----------



## Jesse_Pinkman_

Its also useful to put his solution after "cooking" into two beaker and fill it together into 1 Beaker or an other form for storage. When i did it, the crystals formed instantly but after cooling in the freezer they came out even better.


----------

